# Has anyone tried an enema?



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

They seem a bit drastic and tmi, but the state im in at the moment I will try anything.

An enema is pretty much a cleaning out, via the rectum, with hot water mixed with anti friendly bacterial cleansers such as apple cider vinger and garlic. Alot of people most success with this.

Anyone tried long term and had any success?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i used to do garlic enemas after someone suggested them. i felt amazing after but its just temporary relief, maybe just use it once in a while but not let your body rely on it.


----------



## I hate Candida (Apr 25, 2011)

I go for a colonic every two or three months. Helps for a while but doesn't last. Spent loads on treatments so far. If I ever win the lottery I'll get a house with a private locked room with my own colonic machine lol.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I cant afford colonics,I just give myself enemas every day.Only put warm water in it.Also use probiotics.It has helped me with confidence,because when I know my bowels/large intestine doesnt have any poo in them,I'm ok..less stress

You can get the disposable enema bags from amazon.com,only $4.00,can be reused about a month.After that mine gas gotten mold in it,had to be replaced.


----------



## I hate Candida (Apr 25, 2011)

I've never thought about home enemas (it's the same thing as a colonic right?) but I've just looked it up thanks. I'm thinking of ordering the green bottle (fleet) - have you tried this? Or do you recommend the bag version? Seems less hassle and easier to hide (don't want anyone seeing it at home!)


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

the botle would be so much easier but then if it comes pre loaded with liquid you may not be able to stick your probiotic in there. the bag is such a hassle.


----------



## philquad (Jan 15, 2014)

hello, 1st pooper post for me

thought i could help on the enama side

being parralyzed (sci) you really only have bowel motions when you dont want to, the rest is routine (and a friendly hand)

ive been using the water bag (disposable type) for a fair few years now

it definatley cleans you out, but you can get lazy bowel from it, even mega colon

fleets are just nasty, microlax & suppositries may be a bit harse on the normaly butt too

i started with syringes of water lol, about 3/4 ltr warmish water i use, after a suppositry,

give it a try, but you dont really want to be dependant on it.


----------



## IBS_Bane (Feb 6, 2014)

Enemas are somtimes our deliverance from being controlled by our bowels. Do the research on how to be safe and comfortable for YOUR situation of course. We're all different in our comfort needs and medical safety.

If it's done PROPERLY an enema can be a rather relaxing comforting self indulgent hygiene routine and it need NOT be hurt or terrors.

It's all about the details for you. Height of bag- water warmth- EMOTIONAL state- where it's something you are doing to NOT HURT and not fear embarassment of accidents. Consider the time spent on proper enemas in place of the disasters we can AVOID.... I've become accepting that enemas simply give *ME* control over my bowels!

http://valerie_cct.tripod.com/enema-OliviaKappel.html


----------

